# callaway sure out wedge



## garyinderry (Mar 7, 2017)

Looks like a pretty cool wedge on the way from Callaway. Hank Haney has been working on a wedge designed to be forgiving and easy to use around the greens and especially bunkers. 

They have come up with the sure out. 

Nice big sole so you can let the club glide along the ground eliminating fat shots in dry conditions unless you go to extreme lengths to dig the leading edge in. 
They have included a bit of heel and toe relief to open the wedge up should you want to without raising the leading edge.
Grooves right across the face helping spin with shots anywhere on the face.
Nick taken out of the hozel to make it appear less shankable. 

A lot of these things you may have seen on those ads for the 'magic wedge', never duff again infomercial but the reality is, this stuff works.  People think you can't use big sole high bounce wedges off tight lies but that isn't the case. You just shouldn't open them too far if it raises the leading edge.  Keep it square, hit a fraction behind the ball and it will slip in and pop the ball up nicely. 


Now for the bad. Haney said they made these wedges with higher handicap and better players in mind. More leaning on the former. Why or why did they make the wedge in only two lofts. 58 and wait for it, 64. Now I know its for getting out of bunkers but no way does many high handicaps want to be looking at that much loft.  

Anyway hope this design does well and more lofts come out. Looking forward to trying the 58 at least. I'm sure a few on here might be tempted once Mr tradman gets his mitts on one and gives a review.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 7, 2017)

[video=youtube;L2X1LkPgX6k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2X1LkPgX6k[/video]


----------



## Crawley1981 (Mar 7, 2017)

I would love to give this a go as even as someone who is meant to be relatively good at the game i still dread the bunker shot. So much easier when no pressure on in the practice bunker. No way would i be wanting a 64 in the bag though.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

I think low handicappers also don't want that much loft.

In the end loft like that actually helps high handicappers as it masks other faults if used in the way they do use them.

If they were used properly they are just blade shots every time but when used "incorrectly" this isn't the case.

A lower handicap's technique maximises the loft of "acceptable" lofted clubs so don't want 64

It's hard know when a high hacapper should or should not play a very high lifted club. Wait to see how much loft masks their less solid technique I guess.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 7, 2017)

http://www.golf.com/equipment/why-you-should-try-64-degree-wedge


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 7, 2017)

ger147 said:



http://www.golf.com/equipment/why-you-should-try-64-degree-wedge

Click to expand...


I have one and it is a lot of fun.  I take it when practising short game but in reality there is simply no room in my bag for it. 

It probably improved my ability to flop with lower lofted clubs as they are no laying down with as much loft. 

There just isn't enough circumstances in a round of golf that I would need a 64.  

It does flip a ball out of a bunker well though.  Requires hitting at speed which someone lacking technique or confidence will not apply unfortunately.


----------



## moogie (Mar 7, 2017)

Had a Ben Hogan Sure Out wedge many years ago......:thup:


----------



## Dasit (Mar 7, 2017)

Anything to help in the sand would be great, it has ruined a few really good rounds for me recently.


I could 20 out of 20 onto the green out of a bunker when practising, but on the course with a bit of pressure, I often need 2 or even 3 shots to get it out


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 7, 2017)

moogie said:



			Had a Ben Hogan Sure Out wedge many years ago......:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've certainly seen one used very effectively by an otherwise 'decidedly average' golfer!

Callaway owned the Ben Hogan brand (later selling it and it has now filed for bankruptcy), so has had access to designs and names (like Apex), so not an entirely new concept - just a new release and some marketing imo!


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2017)

Foxholer said:



			I've certainly seen one used very effectively by an otherwise 'decidedly average' golfer!

Callaway owned the Ben Hogan brand (later selling it and it has now filed for bankruptcy), so has had access to designs and names (like Apex), so not an entirely new concept - just a new release and some marketing imo!
		
Click to expand...

makes the video above pretty laughable really if it is just a rehash on the ben hogan one


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 7, 2017)

Damm.  Now I have to buy one of these Hogan sure out wedges.  Comes in a 60 and 6 degrees of bounce.  With the fat sole that sounds ideal for links.  

At the very least I have to try it.   


Think with these new ones there will be more bounce and the sole is improved. 

I have a vokey k grind with 11 degrees. Big sole.  Its a great wedge but I've always wanted a bit of relief off the back. If I knew someone handy with a grinder I would get it done.


----------



## moogie (Mar 7, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Damm.  Now I have to buy one of these Hogan sure out wedges.  Comes in a 60 and 6 degrees of bounce.  With the fat sole that sounds ideal for links.  

At the very least I have to try it.   


Think with these new ones there will be more bounce and the sole is improved. 

I have a vokey k grind with 11 degrees. Big sole.  Its a great wedge but I've always wanted a bit of relief off the back. If I knew someone handy with a grinder I would get it done.
		
Click to expand...



The hogan sure out was a great club
So was the Macgregor EZ-Out (forged too)


----------



## chellie (Mar 7, 2017)

Looks similar to the "sand blaster" wedge on ebay.


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Damm.  Now I have to buy one of these Hogan sure out wedges.  Comes in a 60 and 6 degrees of bounce.  With the fat sole that sounds ideal for links.  

At the very least I have to try it.   


Think with these new ones there will be more bounce and the sole is improved. 

I have a vokey k grind with 11 degrees. Big sole.  Its a great wedge but I've always wanted a bit of relief off the back. If I knew someone handy with a grinder I would get it done.
		
Click to expand...

one on ebay for Â£20 + postage, saves me from buying it if you do


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 7, 2017)

fundy said:



			one on ebay for Â£20 + postage, saves me from buying it if you do 

Click to expand...

Its in my watched list already.  Good nick too. :rofl:


----------



## Sweep (Mar 7, 2017)

I was getting quite excited until you said about the lofts. I am desperate to find a good wedge for chipping which is my main weakness, but I would be much more comfortable with a 52.
I like the big sole and the grooves right across the face. Like others I do sometimes like to chip out of the toe end to take some pace out of the chip which allows me to strike through the ball and eliminate quitting on the shot. I have never really understood why most manufacturers don't cut groves all the way across the face.


----------



## fundy (Mar 8, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Its in my watched list already.  Good nick too. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

i assume that was you that pulled the trigger? if so let us know how you get on with it


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 8, 2017)

Wasn't me.   come on, own up.   who nicked it? :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 8, 2017)

Reminds me of the Alien wedge. That said if it helps players get out of bunkers better then why not?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 23, 2017)

Anyone used one of these for a while ?

Any thoughts on how they perform?


----------



## road2ruin (Apr 23, 2017)

I have the 64 deg version which I bought for a laugh. The plus side is that it is stupidly easy to hit and will get out of a bunker with ease. You do have to trust the loft and swing hard and that took a bit of getting used to however it's not a cure all and it can turn into the longest club in the bag if you mis-strike it and knife it 150yrds down the adjacent fairway. 

I'm still not sure it has a regular place in the bag for my home course as we don't have that much sand and there isn't a huge amount of danger around the greens that requires the he club however I can see me taking it out for away matches etc


----------



## chrisd (Apr 23, 2017)

road2ruin said:



			I have the 64 deg version which I bought for a laugh. The plus side is that it is stupidly easy to hit and will get out of a bunker with ease. You do have to trust the loft and swing hard and that took a bit of getting used to however it's not a cure all and it can turn into the longest club in the bag if you mis-strike it and knife it 150yrds down the adjacent fairway. 

I'm still not sure it has a regular place in the bag for my home course as we don't have that much sand and there isn't a huge amount of danger around the greens that requires the he club however I can see me taking it out for away matches etc
		
Click to expand...

Do you use it around the green at all?


----------



## Sweep (Apr 23, 2017)

I was intrigued (and desperate to improve my play around the green) and bought the 58. Around the green it is stupidly easy to use. Just forget all chipping technique you have ever learned, set up neutral with hands level to the ball and swing through concentrating on brushing the sole along the ground (forget the leading edge) and it just pops the ball into the air. 
For chipping up on to raised greens or over bunkers etc or even if you just want to play a high pitch / chip it is fantastic. The first time I used it I hit the flagstick (a fluke) you just have to have the confidence to swing though and not stab it.
I just need to work out how to hit different distances with this new club especially how far full shots go, which is where I guess it's weaknesses may be exposed.
For easy chips with plenty of green to work with, decent lie and no obstacles I will just use a less lofted club and my normal technique, but for everything else around the green it is already my go to club and it's certainly staying in my bag. Given the opportunity I would recommend to anyone to give it a try.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 23, 2017)

Sweep said:



			I was intrigued (and desperate to improve my play around the green) and bought the 58. Around the green it is stupidly easy to use. Just forget all chipping technique you have ever learned, set up neutral with hands level to the ball and swing through concentrating on brushing the sole along the ground (forget the leading edge) and it just pops the ball into the air. 
For chipping up on to raised greens or over bunkers etc or even if you just want to play a high pitch / chip it is fantastic. The first time I used it I hit the flagstick (a fluke) you just have to have the confidence to swing though and not stab it.
I just need to work out how to hit different distances with this new club especially how far full shots go, which is where I guess it's weaknesses may be exposed.
For easy chips with plenty of green to work with, decent lie and no obstacles I will just use a less lofted club and my normal technique, but for everything else around the green it is already my go to club and it's certainly staying in my bag. Given the opportunity I would recommend to anyone to give it a try.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Sweep. I have improved my bunker play in recent weeks and chip pretty well (chipped in on a par 3 yesterday after dropping from a water hazard) But I'm game for any club that will improve my overall  scoring


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 23, 2017)

Sweep said:



			I was intrigued (and desperate to improve my play around the green) and bought the 58. Around the green it is stupidly easy to use. Just forget all chipping technique you have ever learned, set up neutral with hands level to the ball and swing through concentrating on brushing the sole along the ground (forget the leading edge) and it just pops the ball into the air. 
For chipping up on to raised greens or over bunkers etc or even if you just want to play a high pitch / chip it is fantastic. The first time I used it I hit the flagstick (a fluke) you just have to have the confidence to swing though and not stab it.
I just need to work out how to hit different distances with this new club especially how far full shots go, which is where I guess it's weaknesses may be exposed.
For easy chips with plenty of green to work with, decent lie and no obstacles I will just use a less lofted club and my normal technique, but for everything else around the green it is already my go to club and it's certainly staying in my bag. Given the opportunity I would recommend to anyone to give it a try.
		
Click to expand...

What about from the sand?


----------



## Sweep (Apr 23, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			What about from the sand?
		
Click to expand...

Can't comment. I haven't visited any bunkers since I bought it. I would imagine the 64 degree would be perfect.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 23, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Can't comment. I haven't visited any bunkers since I bought it. I would imagine the 64 degree would be perfect.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect ...... a magic sand iron, buy one and guarantee never to go in a bunker!


----------



## Dasit (Apr 23, 2017)

Does it help if you don't know if the ball has 3 inches of sand or 3mm of sand below it

that is my problem with bunkers, they are too inconsistent


----------



## turkish (Apr 24, 2017)

I have a high bounce 58 degree vokey and from the design don't see much of a difference tbh


----------



## chasf (Apr 24, 2017)

i got a 58 with a graphite shaft and i did not like it. Got a mackdaddy forged 60 wedge and it was easier for me to use for some reason.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 24, 2017)

chasf said:



			i got a 58 with a graphite shaft and i did not like it. Got a mackdaddy forged 60 wedge and it was easier for me to use for some reason.
		
Click to expand...

So is the 58 graphite for sale ??


----------



## chasf (Apr 24, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			So is the 58 graphite for sale ??
		
Click to expand...

not sure yet


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 24, 2017)

chasf said:



			not sure yet
		
Click to expand...

If you decide to sell let me know I might be interested.


----------



## chasf (Apr 24, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			If you decide to sell let me know I might be interested.
		
Click to expand...

will do, i like to see if the new club performs over a few rounds before i ditch the club it replaced.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 5, 2017)

Just picked up a 58 deg from Ebay, I'll report back in a few weeks to see if I can finally get out of bunkers.


----------



## Canary Kid (Feb 11, 2018)

Sorry to bump this thread, but Iâ€™ve just bought a 58 degree and I want to find out what bounce it is ... but I canâ€™t it anywhere on the web.  Does anyone know please?


----------



## User20205 (Feb 11, 2018)

Canary Kid said:



			Sorry to bump this thread, but Iâ€™ve just bought a 58 degree and I want to find out what bounce it is ... but I canâ€™t it anywhere on the web.  Does anyone know please?
		
Click to expand...

why does it matter? Iâ€™ve got one. Itâ€™s awesome from the sand, all you do is smash it as hard into the sand as possible. It works. Iâ€™d never use it off grass tho. Itâ€™s massive


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 11, 2018)

therod said:



			why does it matter? Iâ€™ve got one. Itâ€™s awesome from the sand, all you do is smash it as hard into the sand as possible. It works. Iâ€™d never use it off grass tho. Itâ€™s massive
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, why am I not surprised! Bunkers are easy street, its the 60 yard pitches that kill yo u.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 11, 2018)

I've got a 64* Sure out and the flange is so big I don't take any notice of the bounce number. Unlike The Rod I've used in grass and reckon it's as good from that as bunkers


----------



## User20205 (Feb 11, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I've got a 64* Sure out and the flange is so big I don't take any notice of the bounce number. Unlike The Rod I've used in grass and reckon it's as good from that as bunkers
		
Click to expand...

That recommendation is good enough for me....maybe. I donâ€™t like using lift if I donâ€™t have to though. Iâ€™ll give it a go, but it looks a bit unwieldy on â€˜dryâ€™ land


----------



## chrisd (Feb 11, 2018)

therod said:



			That recommendation is good enough for me....maybe. I donâ€™t like using lift if I donâ€™t have to though. Iâ€™ll give it a go, but it looks a bit unwieldy on â€˜dryâ€™ land
		
Click to expand...

I prefer it on a grassy lie when the ball is sitting up but I've done ok from a bare lie too


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 11, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I prefer it on a grassy lie when the ball is sitting
		
Click to expand...

Yes itâ€™s great for that, I use mine all around the green for high chips to tights pin positions. Works great out of the rough as well, seems to chop through it nicely which is a bonus.


----------

